# Does Thailand want ex-pats and tourists?



## Thai Bigfoot

I've lived here, full time, for 10 years. I was attracted by the culture, value, adventure, and welcoming nature of it all. Now, I wonder if all that still exists, so I ask:

What makes anyone think that Thailand wants ex-pats and tourists?

What are your experiences?


----------



## gnazi71

I do not have direct experience, but I have friends (expats) in Thailand and read some forums.
Iit is getting harder and harder to get a long-term visa, you have to show a lot more papers to (maybe) get the visa or the extension.
It seems that the military want to control everything and want to know where is located every expat and every tourist. Maybe they are not so interested in tourists or expats but only in the money people can bring to the country.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Not about the money.


----------



## NellyL

What makes anyone think that Thailand wants ex-pats and tourists?

What are your experiences?[/QUOTE]

Thailand is really great for Expats!
I'm living here for the past 3 years and really enjoying Thai culture and what the land has to offer. 
In term of immigration if you follow the rules everything is really fine. There is an option to "buy" long term stay (5 years and more) visa if you pay in advance and you are also provided with premium immigration service which is nice!

I'm living in a quality of life that it would have been really hard to afford in other places. 

What made you leave Thailand? and what stopps you from coming back? 

Regards!
Nelly


----------



## Tiz

Thailand would be much happier if tourists just flew in, emptied their wallets at the airport and got on the next flight out.


----------



## Tony and Chanpen Bua Yai

*Buy 5 year visa?*

Hi,

My first post, was intrigued by your comments about 'buying' a 5 year visa, can you give more information please.

Many thanks,

Tony




NellyL said:


> What makes anyone think that Thailand wants ex-pats and tourists?
> 
> What are your experiences?


Thailand is really great for Expats!
I'm living here for the past 3 years and really enjoying Thai culture and what the land has to offer. 
In term of immigration if you follow the rules everything is really fine. There is an option to "buy" long term stay (5 years and more) visa if you pay in advance and you are also provided with premium immigration service which is nice!

I'm living in a quality of life that it would have been really hard to afford in other places. 

What made you leave Thailand? and what stopps you from coming back? 

Regards!
Nelly[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinot

I've lived in LOS Land of Smiles) for 10 years. I've traveled all around Asia and this is simply the best place to live. The Immigration paperwork gets tedious but it's manageable and maybe improving.

The infrastructure and corruption is third world. It's dangerous to drive around but all the other Asian countries are worse. The food is the best. The fact that it's a Buddhist country seems to make a big difference. 


I'm excluding Singapore from these comments. It's a different animal.


----------

